# USPS will make 40% of its new trucks electric, up from 10%



## Joe90 (7 mo ago)

From the Washington Post July 20, 2022 Click here


The U.S. Postal Service pledged Wednesday to electrify at least 40 percent of its new delivery fleet, an increase that climate activists hailed as a major step toward reducing the government’s environmental footprint.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Not all mail delivery routes can be electrified so 40% could be a good starting point.


----------

